# Sehr häufige Unterbrechungen im W-Lan



## dennislassiter (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich folgendes Problem: Mein W-Lan bricht ständig ohne erkennbaren Grund ab. Die Signalstärke liegt aber immer bei "Ausgezeichnet".
Es spielt keine Rolle ob ich nun direkt neben dem Router bin oder oben in meinem Büro, es passiert ständig.
Zunächst habe ich gedacht, dass es am aktivierten Bluetooth liegt, aber die Verbindung bricht auch ab, wenn mein Bluetooth am Notebook und am Handy abgestellt sind.
Meine nächste Vermutung war, dass es am schnurlosen Telefon liegt, also habe ich mal alles was dazwischenfunken könnte abgestellt.
Das half nicht.
Eine Beobachtung finde ich persönlich recht merkwürdig. Jedes mal, wenn meine Verbindung abreist findet mein Notebook andere AccessPoints. Also dachte ich, dass es möglicherweise an diesen liegt. Aber eine Verbannung auf die Ausschlussliste half immernoch nicht. Ich schaute mir die anderen Verbindungen mal genauer an, und stellte fest, dass diese auf Kanal 1 bzw. 5, oder 6 funken, während ich immer auf Kanal 11 bin.

Eine kleine Hardwarebeschreibung:
Notebook: Dell Inspiron 6400, Centrino Duo 2GHz, 2GB RAM, Intel W-Lan-Karte
Router: Microsoft MN-700

Runtime code version: 	02.01.02.0590
Boot code version: 	02.01.02.0590
LAN MAC address: 	00-0D-3A-6F-93-71
MAC address: 	00-50-FC-F0-0A-AE
Serial number: 	468091686644
Hardware version: 	00.00.00.0004

Achja, ich habe auch mal versucht statt DHCP mal mit einer Statischen IP-Adresse zu arbeiten, aber ohne Erfolg.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Herzliche Grüße,

Dennis Eugene Lassiter


----------



## octo124 (5. Februar 2007)

Wechsel mal auf feste IP ( an allen angeschlossenen Geräten ) inkl. Nutzung Kanal 13.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wlan#Frequenzen


----------



## dennislassiter (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort.
Da es sich bei dem Router um ein amerikanisches Model handelt gibt es nur 11 Kanäle.
Die letzten drei Tage hatte ich komischerweise keine Unterbrechungen, jetzt fängts so langsam wieder an. Ich werde demnächst wohl auf Kabel umstellen, oder europäischen Router testweise ausleihen.


----------

